# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الثلاثاء 5 يوليو 2016 الموافق 30 رمضان

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نقض له الحكم هدفين،، المريخ يكتسح الزهرة تمبول بسداسية في كاس السودان 



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تاهل المريخ لربع نهائي كاس السودان بفوزه على الزهرة تمبول بستة اهداف دون مقابل تبادل في احرازها اوكرا هدفين و هدف لمجدي عبد اللطيف و مصعب عمر و رمضان عجب و خالد النعسان و كان الحكم عبد الحبار عبد السميع قد نقض هدفين احرزهما صلاح نمر و الوك اكيج بحجة التسلل


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*برهان تيه يطلب جابسون على جناح السرعة 


كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
بعد العقوبات التي فرضها الكاف على نجون المريخ طالب الكابتن برهان تيه بضرورة احضار اللاعب جابسون و بالفعل قام التفاوض مع اللاعب حول امواله بطرف النادي و تقرر ان يدفع المريخ مرتب شهرين كاش للاعب على ان يقوم بعد شهر بدفع بقية حقوق اللاعب وهو ما وافق عليه اللاعب و بتوقع ان يحضر اللاعب للخرطوم خلال الساعات القادمة للانضمام لاعداد المريخ


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
المريخ يكتسح الزهرة تمبول بسداسية ويتأهل لربع نهائي الكأس

 

حقق المريخ فوزاً كاسحاً على الزهرة تمبول بستة أهداف نظيفة مساء اليوم على ملعبه بامدرمان في دور الستة عشر من مسابقة كأس السودان القومية ليتأهل لمرحلة دور الثمانية من المسابقة، أنهى المريخ الشوط الأول متقدماً بثلاثية نظيفة سجلها أوكراه ومصعب عمر ومجدي عبد اللطيف فيما سجل ثلاثية أخرى في الحصة الثانية عن طريق أوكراه ورمضان وخالد النعسان، ويتوقع أن يمنح الجهاز الفني اللاعبين راحة ليومين لقضاء عطلة العيد على أن يستأنف الفريق تحضيراته يوم الخميس المقبل استعداداً لمواجهة هلال كادوقلي يوم الأحد المقبل في المباراة المؤجلة بين الطرفين من الدورة الأولى لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بكادوقلي.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الفيفا تغرم الزمالك مليوناً و200 ألف دولار لصالح مدافع المريخ السابق
 
تلقى نادي الزمالك المصري اليوم خطاباً رسمياً من قبل الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم “فيفا”، يؤكد الخطاب على حصول الغاني كريم الحسن لاعب الفريق الأسبق ومدافع المريخ السابق، على حكم من لجنة فض المنازعات بالفيفا بأحقيته فى الحصول على مبلغ مليون 200 ألف دولار من القلعة البيضاء. شارك كريم الحسن للزمالك من قبل لمدة موسم وحيد هو 2011 /2012، قبل أن يقوم النادى الأبيض بفسخ التعاقد من طرف واحد وهو ما دفع اللاعب لتقديم شكوى للاتحاد الدولي التي جاء حكمها بحصول اللاعب على كامل مستحقات عقده البالغ 5 سنوات.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*الا يوجد قانوني يوضح لنا هذه العقوبات.  هل سته أشهر من مباريات الكاف يكون المريخ مشارك فيها؟
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا منعم على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الكاف يغرم المريخ 45 ألف دولار ويوقف علاء الدين يوسف لستة أشهر وأمير وعلي جعفر ثلاثة أشهر 
 
 

أصدر الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم  عقوبات رادعة بحق المريخ على خلفية الأحداث التي صاحبت مباراته أمام الكوكب  المراكشي في اياب دور الستة عشر من البطولة الكونفدرالية بالمغرب وأوقف  الاتحاد الأفريقي حاتم محمد احمد عضو مجلس الادارة السابق لمدة عام وأوقف  اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف لمدة ستة أشهر واللاعب أمير كمال لمدة ثلاثة أشهر  واوقف كذلك علي جعفر لمدة ثلاثة أشهر والغاني كوفي لمباراتين ومثلهما لمدرب  الحراس التونسي مراد السالمي وغرم الاتحاد الأفريقي المريخ مالياً بـ45  ألف دولار.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني 

تأهل المريخ الي ربع نهائي كأس السودان بعد أن اكتسح فريق الزهرة تمبول  بنتيجة  6- صفر في المباراة التي لعبت مساء الاثنين باستاد المريخ .

اوكرا وضع المريخ في المقدمة في الدقيقة 25 من تسديدة من داخل منطقة الجزاء  ، وأضاف مجدي عبداللطيف الهدف الثاني من تسديدة من منتصف الملعب في سقف  المرمي في الدقيقة 33 ، وبعد دقيقة واحدة سجل مصعب عمر الهدف الثالث .
وفي الشوط الثاني سجل اوكرا الهدف الرابع بعد 13 دقيقة من انطلاقة الشوط .  وقبل انتهاء المباراة بدقيقة  سجل رمضان عجب الهدف الخامس ، اختتم النعسان   بالهدف السادس في الوقت بدل الضائع من ضربة رأسية .

التشكيلة . جمال سالم  ( محمد المصطفي )، صلاح نمر ، عطرون ، مصعب عمر ،  أحمد ضفر ، إبراهيم جعفر ( الوك ) ، محمد الرشيد ، اوكرا ، مجدي عبداللطيف ،  عنكبه ( خالد النعسان )، رمضان عجب .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* يويفا يتهم ريال مدريد وبرشلونة بالحصول على مساعدات غير قانونية
* مانشستر يونايتد ينتظر نهاية يوليو لخطف خاميس رودريجيز نجم ريال مدريد
* يوفنتوس يعلن عن رحيل لاعب وسطه سيموني بادوين إلى كالياري
* وست هام يعلن تجديد عقد أنطونيو حتى 2020
* كولون الألماني يمدد عقد موديست حتى 2021
* سندرلاند يمدد عقد حارسه لمدة عامين
* تيتي يقول ميسي يضره ولكن يريد عودته من الاعتزال
* رسميًا.. برشلونة يستعيد دينيس مهاجمه السابق من فياريال
* بينيتيز: مشكلتي في ريال مدريد كانت خارجية وليست داخلية
* هدف الويلزي كانو يتصدر قائمة أجمل 5 أهداف بربع نهائي اليورو
* لوف يخشى ديناميكية فرنسا ويحذر من جريزمان وباييه
* تمثال ميسي يثير السخرية على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي
* صراع بين مانشستر يونايتد وليفربول على موهبة بورتو
* بن عرفة: سان جيرمان سيجعلني من أفضل لاعبي العالم
* تشيلسي يسعى لضم جرازيانو بيلي مهاجم ساوثامبتون
* ريكاردو رودريجيز ظهير فولفسبورج على رادار برشلونة
* بينيتيز: مشكلتي في ريال مدريد كانت خارجية وليست داخلية
* جيرو: لا أفكر في بنزيمة وأحاول الاستمتاع باليورو
* فيرجسون: حان الوقت ليقف جيجز على قدميه
* موناكو يتعاقد رسميًا مع البولندي كميل جليك مدافع تورينو الإيطالي
* إيمري: هدفي قيادة باريس سان جيرمان للتتويج بدوري الأبطال
* ماتا يصر على القتال في مانشستر يونايتد

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - التمهيدي 2:

* ألاشكيرت - أرمينيا (-- : --) كولوما - أندورا الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

* تورشافن - جزر فاروه (-- : --) فاليتا - مالطة الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

* تري بيني - سان مارينو (-- : --) ذا نيو سينتس - ويلز الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

..............................................

â—„ الدوري الأوروبي - التمهيدي 2:

* بيركيركارا - مالطة (-- : --) سيروكي - البوسنة والهرسك الساعة: 18:45 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

* تشيكورا - جورجيا (-- : --) زايمبرو - مولدوفا الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

* جونيس - لوكسمبرج (-- : --) سان باتريك اتلتيك - إيرلندا الساعة: 19:45 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

=====

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 33:

* سموحة (1 : 1) الزمالك
* الإسماعيلي (2 : 0) أسوان
* بتروجيت (3 : 0) اتحاد الشرطة
* الداخلية(2 : 1) الانتاج الحربي
* المقاولون العرب (1 : 0) حرس الحدود

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكتسح الزهرة بسداسية في كأس السودان

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت



 فريق المريخ
دك  فريق المريخ حصون ضيفه المتواضع فريق الزهرة من مدينة تَمْبُول من وسط  السودان، بنصفة دستة نظيفة من الأهداف، متأهلا بذلك إلى دور الثمانية من  بطولة كأس السودان لكرة القدم موسم 2016.

ولم يجد المريخ أي معاناة  وهو يتلاعب بشباك ضيفه المتواضع الزهرة، من خلال تشكيل شهد مشاركة العديد  من اللاعبين الجدد مثل مثل صابر عطرون وصلاح نمر قلبي الدفاع، وإبراهيم  جعفر في الوسط.

وأنهى المريخ الشوط الأول متقدما بأهداف كل من الغاني أوكرا ومجيد عبد اللطيف ومصعب عمر في الدقائق 32 و42 و44 على التوالي.

ليضيف  أوكرا الهدف الرابع للمريخ في الدقيقة 62، وفي الدقيقة 90+1 أضاف رمضان  عجب الهدف الخامس، وختم البديل خالد النعسان الأهداف وفي الدقيقة 90+3.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب الشباب السوداني يتسعد لنيجيريا بالتعادل مع الخرطوم الوطني

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت


اختتم منتخب الشباب السوداني لكرة القدم مبارياته التجريبية، استعدادا لمواجهة ضيفه النيجيري التي سوف تلعب بأم درمان يوم 10 تموز/ يوليو الجاري ضمن تصفيات أفريقيا المؤهلة لنهائيات مدغشقر 2017، وذلك بفوزه على الخرطوم الوطني 2-1 مساء الإثنين بملعب الخرطوم بنادي الأسرة.

وأشرف على منتخب السودان أمير دامر تخت متابعة وإرشاد المدير الفني للمنتخب الأول محمد عبد الله مازدا.

تقدم أحمد أبْوك للمنتخب بضربة رأسية وأضاف الظهير الأيسر، بينما أحرز للخرطوم المهاجم حسام نصر الدين الهدفين.

وقدم الطرفان مباراة شرسة وقوية وسريعة حتى أنه استعصى على اللاعبين إيجاد المساحات الكافية للسيطرة والتحكم بالكرة.

ونجح منتخب الشباب في السيطرة نسبيا على بداية المباراة، ولكن الخرطوم الوطني استفاد من خبرة لاعبيه واستعاد توازنه وكان الأخطر على المرمى من خلال الفرص المضمونة التي وجدها كل من الغاني رزاق كريم والسوداني صلاح، ورغم ذلك فقد تقدم المنتخب الشاب بهدف السبق الذي أحرزه أحمد أبْوك.

وفي الشوط الثاني استمرت المباراة بنفس شراستها مع خطورة شكلها الجناح الأوغندي مايكل بيرونجي على دفاع منتخب الشباب، حيث عكس العديد من الكرات وسدد نحو المرمى وصنع العديد من الفرص، ونجح البديل حسام نصر الدين في إدراك التعادل للخرطوم الوطني، لكن الظهير الأيسر البديل مازن أضاف الهدف الثاني بتسديدة ذكية من مسافة بعيدة، ومع ذلك عاد حسام سريعا وادرك التعادل للخرطوم.

ودخل منتخب الشباب معسكرا مغلقا عقب المباراة مباشرة بفندق الأحلام بقلب العاصمة الخرطوم، وسيوالي المنتخبات تدريباته يوميا خلال عطلة عيد الفطر حتى موعد المباراة مع المنتخب النيجيري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي
معتز الفاضل
 السفراء الرياضيين …!!!

♡  عاشت الصفوة ساعات مليئة بالتوجس والخوف ترقباً للعقوبات التي سيصدرها  الأتحاد الأفريقي علي خلفية الأحداث التي صاحبت مباراة (المريخ والكوكب  المراكشي بالمغرب في دوري الستة عشر المكرر المؤهل لدوري المجموعات في  البطولة الكونفدرالية )خوفاً من قسوة متوقعه من أتحاد أشتهر بالفساد و قضيت  الساعات الطوال بحثاً في الشبكة العنكبوتية ومواقع الأتحاد الريئسية لعلها  تعثر علي نص القرار لتطمئن علي معشوقها من جور أتحاد روراوه ومجدي  ورفاقهم.
وفي الختام كان القرار الأتي :__
¤ حيث أوقع الأتحاد الافريقي عقوبات متفاوتة علي المعشوق وبعض لاعبيه.
× غرامة مالية علي نادي المريخ بلغت 45 الف دولار.
× إيقاف ” الموقوف ” اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف لستة أشهر.
× إيقاف اللاعبان علي جعفر. وأمير كمال لمدة لثلاثة اشهر.
× إيقاف المحترف الغاني للفريق كوفي لمباراتين أفريقيتين.
× ايقاف مدرب الحراس التونسي مراد السالمي لمباراتين .
× معاقبة عضو مجلس الإدارة السابق حاتم محمد أحمد بالإيقاف لمدة عامين علي خلفية أعتدائه علي حكم اللقاء.
♡  الخسارة حتي ولو كانت بفعل فاعل فهي مقدور عليها لكن الخروج عن السلوك  القويم وهز سمعة الكيان الأحمر نعتبره خط أحمر وخطاء كبير يفترض العقوبة من  النادي قبل الكاف والإتحاد .
× لو حدثت هذه الأفعال من الجماهير لصغنا  المبررات باعتبار أنهم يجمعون كل طبقات المجتمع وكل العادات وكل …وكل…  ولذلك تصعب السيطرة عليهم فقد تحدث من شخص يدفعه الحب والغيره فقط ولكن  حدوثها من اللاعبين والاداريين تظل نقطة سوداء وغير مقبولة.
لو نظرنا  الي ما وصل له العالم لبكينا علي حالنا فقد شاهدنا المشجعين اليابانيين  الذين ينظفون أماكن جلوسهم بعد المباراة ودموعهم تسيل على خدودهم لخسارة  منتخبهم (ثقافة أشك أن تصل يوماً الينا).
× يجب أن نبتعد عن صياغة  الأعذار لما قاموا به هولاء ( العصبه) حتى لا تتمدد الظاهرة ويصعب حلها  فظلم التحكيم والغيرة على الشعار ليس مبرراً فقد أحرز ماردونا هدفا باليد  ولم يثور لاعبي وإداري الفريق المنافس وخرجت البرازيل من كوبا امريكا  الأخيرة بظلم التحكيم و لكنها لم تثور وتضرب الحكام وغادرت تونس من بطولة  الأمم الأفريقية بغينيا الاستوائية بظلم وترصد تحكيمي أوضح من الشمس في كبد  النهار.
× حب وغيرة الإداري لناديه تتمثل في ضبط البعثة سلوكياً واخلاقياً وليس بالضرب واظهار العضلات.
×  حب وغيرة اللاعب لناديه تتمثل في أن يفني ويزود عن الشعار داخل المستطيل  ولكن ماحصل قتال خارج العشب و هولاء ركدوا خارجه أكثر من داخله.
× يجب أن تكون العقوبة المالية بمثابة جرس أنزار لوضع لائحة للاعبين منعاً للتفلت في مقبل المنافسات .
×  العقوبات المالية التي أحلت بالنادي وزادت من معناته بسبب تصرفات بعض  اللاعبيين والإداريين يجب أن تجد أذن صاغية في المرحلة القادمة والرأي عندي  يجب أن تضمن في العقودات بحيث يضع بند يمكن بموجبه أن تخصم من مرتباتهم .
✍  يُعد اللاعبيين والاداريين سفراء لدولهم وبلدانهم في المنافسات الأفريقية  والعربية والدولية ، لذلك فإن أي تصرف سواءاً كان < فردي أو جماعي > ،  جيد أو سيئ ، لا ينعكس أثره على الفرد وحده ، بل يتعداه إلى المجتمع و  الدولة حتى وإن كان التصرف شخصياً .
×… لذلك تجد الأندية التي تطبق  الإحتراف بمفهومه الشامل الكامل تحرص علي أختيار بعثاتها الرياضية التي  تمثلها في المحافل الخارجية بدقة عالية وفي سبيل تحقيق ذلك تجدها قد تبعد  أحدى الشخصيات المؤثرة من مرافقة البعثة خوفاً
من أرتكابهم لاخطاء بسبب سلوكهم المشين أو نتيجة لوجود حزازات بينه و بعض الأفراد في الدوله التي تنوي البعثة التوجه لها.
×… لابد من أعداد من يقود البعثة ثقافياً وادارياً بشتى السبل المتاحه فهو بمثابة الدليل والقائد والقدوة لبقية أفراد البعثة .
×  مهما أختلفنا حول العقوبة سواءاً كانت مخففة او قاسية حسب وجهة نظر كل فرد  يجب أن نتفق أن ماحدث جرم كبير يستحق الوقوف عنده طويلاً حتى لايتكرر مره  ثانية.
✍ تأهل ﺍﻟمعشوق اﻟﻲ ﺭﺑﻊ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ إكتساحه للزهرﺓ  ﺗﻤﺒﻮﻝ بنصف دستة من الأهداف حيث وضع المحترف الغاني ” أﻭﻛﺮﺍ ” ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 25 ، ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ ﻣﺠﺪﻱ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻄﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺴﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ  ﻣﻨﺘﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻘﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ (33 ) في زمان فقدنا فيه هذه الحلول  ، ﻭلم يمضي سواء ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ بعدها يحرز ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ .
ﻭﻓﻲالدقيقة  الثالثة عشر من ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ عاد ” ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ” ليحرز ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ والثاني له  ، ﻭالمباراﺓ تلفظ أنفاسها الأخيرة أستطاع ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ تدوين ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺲ  ليعلن للجميع أنه كالبلسم اينما وضع طاب ، ليختتم ﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ مهرجان الأهداف  ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺑﺪﻝ ﺍﻟﻀﺎﺋﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﺭﺃﺳﻴﺔ .
× شهد الأداء تطوراً ملحوظاً  وأجادة تامة من جميع اللاعبين وأكدت مجريات المباراة أن بالمريخ شباباً أذا  أتيحت لهم الفرصة كاملة سيكون لهم شأن آخر .
× واصل نجوم التسجيلات الأخيرة تميزهم خاصة الثلاثي النمر صلاح وابراهيم جعفر ومحمد الرشيد .
× رب ضارة نافعة أيقاف الكبار سيعطى الفرصة كاملة للشباب الذين نستبشر فيهم خيراً.
✍ جْـــرَة ِ___ قًـلُـم ___ أخيرا :__
✍  كرة القدم مبنية اساساً علي الربح والخسارة فاذا خسرت بطولة فيمكنك  تعويضها ولكن عندما تخسر مبادئك وهيبتك وسمعة نادية فان الخسارة يصعب  تعويضها بشئ آخر ولذلك لابد من تثقيف الاداريين واللاعبيين وكل من يمثل  السودان في المحافل المختلفة.
× كرة القدم شيئ جميل وراق و علينا أن نعلم أنها تعبر عن أخلاقيات الشعوب وثقافتها وتعكسها للعالم .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
بقلم معاذ ابومؤيد  عيدكم سعيد يامريخاب ونشطوا الذاكرة بعيد السنة الفات
 وجابسون سلمون مش طول الغياب!!!!!
  كل عام والامة الاسلامية بخيو
 كل عام وشعب السودان بخير
 كل عام واهل المريخ بخير
 كل عام وصفوة بلادي من خير الي خير
 عيدنا السنة الفاتت نقاتل في شمال افريقيا
 المريخاب كانو عايشين متعة الابطال
 كلامنا كان كلو جزائري
 لاعبي المريخ معيدين في الجزائر
 والعلمة كانت تحضن اخوان امير كمال،،،
 كل عام وانتم بخير اهل العلمة المضيافة
 عيدنا السنة اولادنا معيدين معانا
 وربنا يجاذي الكان السبب!!!!
 تعالو نعيد الزكريات
 موسم ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¥ ولا كل المواسم
 عيدنا في العام السابق بطعم الكماشة الجزائرية وبقوة مريخ امدرمان
 استرجعوا عام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¥ وعيشو معاه فرحة العيد الحالي اكيد ستنتعش اجواءكم
 ياريت واحدة من القنوات تعيد لينا المباريات في الجزائر
 هل من قناة تسمعني؟؟؟
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 طال غياب اللاعب النيجيري جابسون سلمون!!!
 هل الغياب مبرر
 وهل الادارة راضية عن الوضع دا
 هل توجد بوادر حل لاذمة اللاعب
 من المسؤل عن الملف!!!
 ماهي اسباب الغياب
 هل العقد ملزم للاعب
 من يبادر بحل الاذمة
 من يستلم ملف اللاعب!!
 هل ستطبق فية لائحة الانضباط
 نتمنى ان تسترد حقوق النادي
 ولاكبير علي الكيان
 مهما كان الاسم
 طبقوا اللائحة علي الجميع
 ننتظر ونشوف الملف دا الي اين
 سلمون صام مع اهلو ومعيد مع اهلو
 ولايوجد اي تحرك !!!
 ملف سلمون علي طاولتكم ياعبدالصمد
 ومنتظرين تعاملكم مع الملف
 ونحن من المنتظرين،،،،
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 مسك الختام
 كثير من الملفات محتاجة فتحها
 والمريخ الان في الطريق الصحيح
 نتمنى فتحركل الملفات
 الايام تتسرب من ايدينا
 ونحن منتظرين معالجة كثير من القضايا
 عزرناكم بالصيام ورمضان
 هل بعد العيد سنشاهد فتح الابواب المغلقة!!!!
 بس قبل ذلك هل الستة اشهر كافية!!!
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
 في مدرجنا وجدنا قرارات الكاف علي طاولة قروباتنا
 استلمنا ملف الغرامة ودخلنا في تحدي جديد لسداد الغرامة من القروبات
 وباذن الله يتحقق المراد
 الكاف قبل ماتكتب الغرامة فات عليها ان المريخ لديها قروبات وشغالة نفرات،،،
 عشان كدى سنقدم درس للكاف ولكل الاندية
 جماهير المريخ تسدد غرامة الكاف
 عنوان بارز سيكون علي صفحات الصحف والقنوات
 ومين غيرنا يعطي للمريخ الحياة
 همتكم معانا ياشفوت القروبات
 وياجماهير المدرجات
 نفرتنا القادمة تحت شعار
 بنفرتنا نسدد غرامتنا
 سنفتح الملف باذن الله عقب العيد مباشرة ولن نتوقف حتى جمع اخر دولار في الغرامة
 رفعت الجلسة
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 همسة اخيرة
 فاز المريخ بالشباب في مباراة الزهرة تمبول
 ستة اهداف تشبعنا وتقدم وجبة سحور كاملة الدسم
 المريخ في الطريق الصحيح
 الاعتماد علي الشباب شعارنا
 البقاء للافضل في الكشوفات
 وشعارنا
 عطاء وانضباط
 وباذن الله يتحقق المراد
 والقادم اجمل باذن واحد احد
 سنعيد للمريخ سيرتة الاولى
 علي الجماهير الصبر علي هؤلاء الفتية
 ماشاء الله تبارك الله
 واهم ملاحظة بنية جسمانية جيدة لمعظم الاضافات
 ننتظر المزيد منكم
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 خارج النص
 سنتحدث في الايام القادمة عن الشباب اصحاب قروبات الشبكات الاخبارية
 وعن جهدهم في توصيل المعلومة في ظل الاخبار المفبركة
 مجهود واضح ومقدر
 لنا عودة اليهم قريبا
 المهم والاهم الان الاستعداد للوثبة القادمة في نفرة القروبات
 بنفرتنا سنسدد غرامتنا
 والقادم محتاج مجهود من كل الناس
 وقلناها مسبقا ووعدنا قطعناه لن ندعك تدفع وحدك
 وسيكون بيان بالعمل باذن الله
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 البسمع سمع ليس مثل البحضر ويشوف شوف
 فقط تناول الموضوع بشفافية وتناول الاحداث بعيد عن القيل والقال،،،،
 اعمل او دع الاخرين يعملون
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 لامتلاك بطاقة تهنئتك
 راسلنا علي الواتس
 ظ ظ ظ©ظ¦ظ¦ظ¥ظ©ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦ظ¨ظ¤ظ¨
 تكون باركت للحبان
 وتكون دعمت الكيان
 الفكرة تتلخص في معايدة ابونا المريخ،،،،،،
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 # تغريدة طبية:
 لا تتناول الكثير من المسكنات و خصوصا عند  عودة الاعراض بعد انتهاء مدة تأثير الجرعة المسكنة السابقة و يجب عليك  استشارة الطبيب عند استمرار الاعراض اكثر من ثلاثة ايام على الرغم من وجود  بعض الامراض التي تستلزم العرض الفوري العاجل على الطبيب المختص مثل  اشتباهات الزائدة الدودية
 وربنا ينعم علي الجميع بالصحة والعافية
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 # تغريدة مرورية:
 وراء كل حادث مخالفة مرورية
 والموبايل يشكل نسبة كبيرة من الحوادث المرورية
 اصل واتصل
 اتصالك مهم لكن حياتك اهم
 لاتسرع فالموت اسرع،،،،،
 وربنا يكتب السلامة للجميع
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
 التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
 نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية……..
 التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
 نقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
 ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن اخطأنا في يوم من الايام ،،،،،،،،
 ***تغريدتنا ونسة وحكاوي ونقاط بصوت مسموع***
 ==================
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاطف واو لاعبا رسميا للمريخ



بعد مرور شهر على توقيعه في كشوفات المريخ صار اللاعب عاطف واو لاعبا رسميا في صفوف الفرقة الحمراء ومن حق الاتحاد العام استخراج شهادة انتقال للاعب بعد ان ماطل اتحاد الجنوب في ارسال كرته .

*

----------


## الحريف

*صباح الخير يا صفوة
ومشكورين على المجهودات
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*تقييم النجوم الجدد في مباراه الزهره تمبول:-
✍✍✍✍✍
1/صلاح نمر:-
مباراه القمه اضافت الكثير للاعب نمر
ظهر اليوم باسلوب انيق وجميل ورغم ضعف الخصم الا ان نمر ظهر وكأنه يلعب لسنوات طويله في المريخ
شكل ساترا دفاعيا وكان محور بدايه للهجمات وساهم باكثر من 5 طلعات هجوميه وصنع هدف من الاهداف السته
صلاح نمر دعامه مهمه واضافه حقيقيه للمريخ
يستخدم طوله الفارع بطريقه ممتازه جدا ويحسن التوقيت في الارتقاء وحصل علي جميع الكرات المشتركه باستخلاص اكثر من رائع
2/ابراهيم جعفر:-
تحسرنا اول الموسم بشده علي فقدان ايمن سعيد وكنا نندب حظنا في المباريات الافريقيه كثيرا علي التفريط في ايمن
ولكن كل من يشاهد ابراهيم
سيدع الحسره جانبا ويكتفي بالاستمتاع بهذا النجم المهول.
ابرا نجم من ذهب يتحرك في كل ارجاء الملعب يمرر الكرات بدقه كبيره جدا
ويتمركز بصوره اكثر من ممتازه.
قدم ابرا اليوم مباراه ممتازه حتي لحظه خروجه
ابرا اخر صيحه في عالم الارتكاز
ابرا ارتكاز عصري يصنع ويمرر ويهدف ويقاتل في كل ارجاء الملعب
وبمجرد خروجه من الملعب ظهر شكل المريخ العشوائي ولعب الاجتهادات الفرديه
اهمس سرا في اذن الاداره
رجاء رجاء رجاء اعيدوا سلمون من مسقط رأسه
نحن لاننشد عوده سلمون لبطوله محليه لا سمح الله
ولكن وجود سلمون بجانب ابراهيم يمكن ان يحدث طفره في وسط الملعب 
وعندما نشارك الموسم القادم في البطوله الافريقيه يكونا قد وصلا للانسجام الكامل
3/محمد الرشيد:-
قدم مستوي اكثر من طيب في مباراه اليوم وبمزيد من المشاركات يمكن ان يحجز مكانه في توليفه المريخ بكل جداره
فقط محتاج للوثوق اكثر في امكانياته ولا يتهيب التهديف
حصل محمد الرشيد اليوم علي اكثر من اربعه فرص للتسديد ولكنه تهيب الموقف
ستتعالج المشكله بمرور الزمن
محمد لازال يتحسس خطواته
واتوقع له مستقبل كبير في المريخ
محمد الرشيد نسخه مكرره من محمد موسي نفس الاسلوب والتحرك في الملعب
نفس الحماس ونفس الروح
محتاج فقط لتكوين شخصيه شبيهه بالمهندس
4/عطرون:-
ادي اداء طيب في المباراه واجاد ولكن مازال يحتاج للكثير من المشاركات حتي يضمن موقعه في التشكيله
5/الوك اكيج:-
شارك في وقت وجيز اخر المباراه ولكنه قدم لمحات رائعه جدا
الوك موهوب موهوب بالفطره ويجيد المراوغه والتمرير البيني للمهاجمين
فقط محتاج لمعد بدني خاص يهتم به بصوره فرديه حتي تظهر امكانياته كامله ويستفيد منه المريخ بصوره اكبر
6/مجدي عبداللطيف:-
ساحر الشرق النجم القديم الجديد في المريخ
رغم قناعات الكثيرين من المريخاب ورايهم في ضعف بنيه اللاعب وعدم قدرته علي المنافسه في التشكيله
الا ان مجدي اليوم اظهر امكانيات فنيه عاليه 
مجدي حريف وانيق يلعب السهل الممتنع 
احرز هدف اسطوري من مسافه تبعد اكثر من عشره ياردات من خط 18
سدد الكره بيساره قويه في اقصي الزاويه اليمني للحارس
صاروخ لا يصد ولا يرد
وفي الشوط الثاني صنع مجدي الهدف الرابع بتمريره حريريه
مجدي اظهر اليوم جديه كبيره ورغبه في المشاركه اساسيا
اذا واصل بنفس حماسه واداءه اليوم اتوقع ان يجد حظه من المشاركه
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*صحيفة الصدى : عقوبات قاسية من الكاف للمريخ 45 الف دولار عقوبة مالية وايقاف علاء الدين ل 6 شهور ايقاف امير وعلي جعفر ثلاثة شهور وكوفي لمباراتين وحاتم محمد احمد لعامين المريخ يكسب الزهرة تمبول بسداسية ويرتاح اليوم وغدا وبرهان راضي عن الاداء تيه : مباراة الزهرة اعداد جيد للاسود واهدار الفرص لا يمثل مشكلة لنا مدرب الزهرة : الخسارة متوقعة امام المريخ والهلال يكسب تجربة حي الوادي نيالا بثمانية اهداف.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*صحيفة الزعيم : الكاف يصدر عقوبات .. والقرارات سارية من تاريخ المخالفات الاحمريسحق زهرة تمبول بنصف دسته من الاهداف .. الجهاز الفني راضي عن مردود النجوم رئيس القطاع الرياضي:مستوي الفريق في تطور .. نتطلع للافضل وعاطف واو لاعبا رسميآ للاحمر اسامة عطا المنان: تنفيذ العقوبات يبدا من تاريخ المخالفات مدرب الزهرة: خسارتنا منطقية (الزعيم)اقتحمت (الكاف)وتحصلت علي التفاصيل كاملة:مجدي واسامة وشطة تحركوا في كل الاتجاهات لتخفيف العقوبات والسفير اجري اتصالته .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريات القمة في الدورة الثانية للممتاز



*

----------


## الحريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جدول مباريات القمة في الدورة الثانية للممتاز






من خلال الجدول فرصة المريخ ضئيلة جدا بالظفر بالبطولة . المريخ لديه 7 مباريات ولائية بالإضافة إلي مباراة هلال كادوقلي  المؤجلة من النصف الاول  . بينما الهلال لديه فقط 5مباريات ولائية
                        	*

----------


## الصادق هبانى

*مباريات الوﻻيات صعبة على المريخ  وساهلة للهﻻل ..حيث يلعب مع هﻻل كادوقلي وفريقي كوستى والأمل واهلى مدنى فهذه الفرق تلعب بندية شديدة مع المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ له سبعة مباريات ولائية ضد مريخ ورابطة كوستي ونيل شندي ثم أمل وأهلي عطبره ثم مريخ نيالا وأهلي مدني
الهلال له خمسة مباريات ولائية وسيبدأ بمريخ نيالا فأهلي مدني ثم أهلي شندي ثم هلال ومريخ الفاشر
المهم أن نلعب لكسب كل مبارياتنا بالدورة الثانية ولا نفرط في أي مباراة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستأنف عقوبات الكاف

علمت المتابعات ان مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ قرر تقديم استئناف لتقليل عقوبات الكاف المالية التي صدرت ضد الفريق عقب احداث مباراة الكوكب المراكشي المغربي في اياب دور الترضية من بطولة الكونفدرالية الافريقية الي جانب ايقاف عدد من اللاعبين وعضو الجهاز الفني حاتم محمد احمد ومدرب الحراس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفاق سطيف الجزائري يفتح المزاد على لاعبيه
3 يوليو 2016
يخطط نادي وفاق سطيف الجزائري لبيع عدد من لاعبيه، بعد استبعاده من دوري أبطال أفريقيا؛ بسبب الشغب الذي تسبب فيه بعض مشجعيه قبل نهاية المباراة التي جمعته بصن داونز الجنوب أفريقي في 18 يونيو/حزيران الماضي، ضمن الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الثانية.

وتخلى وفاق سطيف، الشهر الماضي عن مدافعه جمال بن العمري، الذي انضم لصفوف نادي الشباب السعودي، فيما ترغب أندية عربية وأوروبية في ضم لاعبين آخرين.

وكشف حسان حمار لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د ب أ)، أن ناديًا برتغاليًا يرغب في ضم المدافع الدولي محمد خثير زيتي، وأن أندية الترجي الرياضي والنجم الساحلي والنادي الأفريقي التونسية، أبدت اهتمامها بالتعاقد مع إبراهيم أمادا من مدغشقر، واودي داجولو من أفريقيا الوسطى، ورياض كنيش مدافع المنتخب الأولمبي.

ولفت إلى أن لاعب خط الوسط حمزة ايت واعمر، الذي انضم حديثًا لسطيف، وصلته عروضًا خليجية.

وأكد حمار، أن الفريق سوف يبيع على الأقل ثلاثة من لاعبيه، وأن ذلك لن يكون على حساب مصلحة النادي، ملمحًا إلى أن الفصل النهائي في تشكيل الموسم المقبل، سيكون بعد قرار لجنة الانضباط التابعة للاتحاد الأفريقي (كاف).

واستمعت لجنة الانضباط اليوم الأحد لرئيس وفاق سطيف بشان أحداث المباراة ضد صن داونز، على أن تصدر قراراتها بعد 10 أيام.

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

الا يوجد قانوني يوضح لنا هذه العقوبات.  هل سته أشهر من مباريات الكاف يكون المريخ مشارك فيها؟



كلام صااح ورونا بالضبط العقوبة سارية منذ متى و هل هي محلية أم قارية فقط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*جزااااااااااك الله كل خير ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*

مفاجأة : المريخ لم يتسلم قرار عقوبات من الكاف



خاص : سبورت أون لاين

ضجت المواقع الإسفيريه والصحف السودانية أمس الاثنين بخبر عقوبة نادي المريخ من قبل الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم “كاف” علي خلفية أحداث مباراة المريخ والكوكب المراكشي في إياب دور الترضية من بطولة الكونفدرالية .

وكان الخبر قد إنتشر مثل النار في الهشيم بعدما أعلن امين خزينة الاتحاد السوداني أسامة عطا المنان  عن العقوبات في احدي قروبات “الواتساب” ليتم تناقل وتداول الخبر .

وتفيد متابعات موقع سبورت أون لاين بأن نادي المريخ لم يتسلم أي خطاب من الاتحاد الافريقي حتي عصر اليوم الثلاثاء بإيقاف عدد من لاعبيه أو أي عقوبات مالية .

العرف السائد في مثل هذه الحالات بأن يقوم الاتحاد الافريقي بمخاطبة الاتحاد السوداني والذي بدوره يقوم بمخاطبة نادي المريخ وهو الشئ الذي لم يحصل حتي الان ، حيث لم يتلقي الاتحاد العام أو نادي المريخ إخطاراً بالعقوبات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي 
معاوية الجاك 

البعض تحرك بقوة داخل كواليس الكاف  لانزال اقسى عقوبة بالمريخ وهناك من نافح وسعى للتخفيف ونجح ..

كنا نخشى ان يرتفع سقف عقوبات الكاف ضد المريخ بسبب مباراة الكوكب المراكشى وما صدر رغم قسوته بنظر البعض الا اننا نراه خفيف نوعا ما خفنا ان يتم ابعاد المريخ من المشاركات الافريقية لموسمين او لا اقل موسم واحد ايضا هناك داخل الاتحاد من يتمنى انال عقوبات اقسى بحق المريخ

بحسب ما توافر لنا من معلومات فان البعض تحرك بقوة داخل كواليس الاتحاد لانزال اقسى عقوبة بالمريخ وهناك من نافحوا  وسعوا للتخفيف ونجحوا
الاخوين مجدى شمس الدين واسامة عطا المنان بذلا جهدا كبيرا لتكون عقوبة المريخ عادلة وعادية بعيدا عن التشفى

الكابتن شطة والسفير عبد الحليم اجتهدا ايضا لتخفيف العقوبات والجديد ان العقوبات تسرى منذ ارتكاب المخالفات مما يعنى انها ستنتهى مع بداية الموسم المقبل

هناك من تعاطف مع المريخ بسبب مشاركاته المميزة فى بطولات الكاف واعتبرها ظروفا مخففة للعقوبة

 المطلوب الان الاستفادة مما جرى والهدوء التام خاصة بين اللاعبين
نعتقد ان عقوبة حاتم قاسية جدا تانى يا حاتم الا الرديف

ثانى شي نلفت له اللاعبين انه اذا اراد احد اللاعبين ان يمارس احتجاجا او يسيئ للحكم فان اول شيئ عليه ان يخلغ فانيلته حتى لايعرفه المراقبون ويدونون رقمه لاحظنا ان لاعبينا اتجهوا صوب الحكم للاحتجاج وهم يرتدون شعارهم كاملا مما سهل معرفتهم وهذا يكشف عقلية اللاعب السودانى فى هذه المواقف

 العقوبات التى انزلت على الكوكب المراكشى باللعب دون جمهور نعتقد انها غقوبات عادية جدا

توقيعات متفرقة

ستة اهداف اودعها رماة المريخ فى شباك الزهرة تمبول امس
الشكل العام للمباراة كان جيدا الاعبين الجدد ادوا اداء جيد
لو تم الاهتمام بهم فسيكون لهم شان كبير

نضم صوتنا لصوت الاخ سيد احمد ونثنى اتراحه ان تحمل المقصورة الجنوبية  اسم الراحل الفاتح المقبول تخليدا لذكراه

المقبول يستحق اكثر من مقصورة يا باشمهندس وكلامك تمام ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمد السيد يشيد بمستوي لاعبي المريخ امام بطل تمبول

اشاد حمد السيد مضوي رئيس القطاع الرياضي لنادي المريخ بالمستوي المميز الذي قدمه لاعبو الفريق امام الزهرة تمبول في كأس السودان والتي كسبها الفريق بستة اهداف نظيفة .. واكد ان مستوي الفريق ظل يتطور من مباراة لأخري وقال ان العمل سيتواصل حتي يصل المستوي يرضي طموح الجميع.

*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

عاطف واو لاعبا رسميا للمريخ



بعد مرور شهر على توقيعه في كشوفات المريخ صار اللاعب عاطف واو لاعبا رسميا في صفوف الفرقة الحمراء ومن حق الاتحاد العام استخراج شهادة انتقال للاعب بعد ان ماطل اتحاد الجنوب في ارسال كرته .




اها و ده الوك جديدول شنو

قصة المماطله دي سببها شنو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعود لتدريباته بالخميس تاهبا للاسود 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 منح الجهاز الفني للمريخ اللاعبين راحة من التمارين اليوم و غدا و تقرر ان يعود الفريق لتدريباته المكثفة اعتبارا من الخميس استعدادا لمباراته المهمة امام الهلال كادوقلي الاحد المقبل بملعب مورتا و تقرر ان تغادر بعثة المريخ لكادوقلي السبت وتعود عقب المباراة مباشرة استعدادا لمباراة الدوري الممتاز ضد المريخ كوستي السادس عشر من الشهر الجاري بمدينة كوستي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحريف
					



مفاجأة : المريخ لم يتسلم قرار عقوبات من الكاف



خاص : سبورت أون لاين

ضجت المواقع الإسفيريه والصحف السودانية أمس الاثنين بخبر عقوبة نادي المريخ من قبل الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم “كاف” علي خلفية أحداث مباراة المريخ والكوكب المراكشي في إياب دور الترضية من بطولة الكونفدرالية .

وكان الخبر قد إنتشر مثل النار في الهشيم بعدما أعلن امين خزينة الاتحاد السوداني أسامة عطا المنان  عن العقوبات في احدي قروبات “الواتساب” ليتم تناقل وتداول الخبر .

وتفيد متابعات موقع سبورت أون لاين بأن نادي المريخ لم يتسلم أي خطاب من الاتحاد الافريقي حتي عصر اليوم الثلاثاء بإيقاف عدد من لاعبيه أو أي عقوبات مالية .

العرف السائد في مثل هذه الحالات بأن يقوم الاتحاد الافريقي بمخاطبة الاتحاد السوداني والذي بدوره يقوم بمخاطبة نادي المريخ وهو الشئ الذي لم يحصل حتي الان ، حيث لم يتلقي الاتحاد العام أو نادي المريخ إخطاراً بالعقوبات



الاتحاد العام استلم قرار العقوبات كما هو متعارف في معاملات الكاف مع اتحاداته
مفترض الاتحاد السوداني هو من يبلغ المريخ بقرار العقوبات وليس الكاف
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الاتحاد العام استلم قرار العقوبات كما هو متعارف في معاملات الكاف مع اتحاداته
مفترض الاتحاد السوداني هو من يبلغ المريخ بقرار العقوبات وليس الكاف



يا مريخابياذا هل الاتحاد تسلم خطاب عقوبة المريخ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------

